# Vanilla flavored yogurt recipe?



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Would anyone have a recipe for making their own vanilla flavored yogurt? I know how to make yogurt, plain, and I make it by the gallon but I wondered if someone had a recipe for vanilla flavored.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I just usually add vanilla flavor to the yogurt I make and a dash of maple syrup to sweeten.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

add flavorings to yogurt after incubation

vanilla and honey

jello powder or kool aid powder plus sugar(yes its not natural )

canned fruits with their syrups...

fresh fruits ect

lemon juice lime juice


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I add real vanilla before incubation, as I am cooling the milk down from 180*F to 112*F. For 1/2 gallon of milk/yogurt, I add 1/2 t. vanilla and 1 T. maple syrup.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I would think adding a vanila bean to the milk while scalding might work quite nicely.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah..but I don't scald my milk...we are raw milk all the way around here.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. I found a recipe online that I am going to try. It calls to add vanilla and sweetner, I'll use honey, after the milk is heated. It gave proportions which is what I was really after.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

The recipe I tried is one I do not care for. Could be the vanilla or the honey I used but I am going back to plain yogurt and just putting on honey at the time of eating.


----------

